# You won't see stuff like this on Much Music anymore...



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xt7_C7M_Hc


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*a thing of the past*

Thats too bad.......yeah Much is not......well, much anymore is it?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Erica Ehm. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Is that the bassist that did the Seinfeld theme? :tongue:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The Bass player and Drummer are smokin'. The guitar player didn't give them enough space though, I would have to say that he is over playing.

I used to do the Erica Ehm and Dan Galliger Road shows whay back in the ?? Late 80's earlly '90's ?? she was allways smokin'.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...ah, yes, erica. i have a couple of stories...

these days there would be a fancy camera trick every 1.6 milliseconds...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The Bass player and Drummer are smokin'. The guitar player didn't give them enough space though, I would have to say that he is over playing.



...guitar players is such showoffs!

:banana: 

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The Bass player and Drummer are smokin'. The guitar player didn't give them enough space though, I would have to say that he is over playing.
> 
> I used to do the Erica Ehm and Dan Galliger Road shows whay back in the ?? Late 80's earlly '90's ?? she was allways smokin'.


Dude! It's Robben Friggin Ford man! :bow: :bow: :smile:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I always wanted to try one of those robben ford models. much sucks hard now.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The Bass player and Drummer are smokin'. The guitar player didn't give them enough space though, I would have to say that he is over playing.


He's in a trio. No vocals. There's no one he can step on.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great clip! Robben Ford is one of my favourite players. Also it was nice to see Erica Ehm. God, she was smokin' hot!:banana:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I listened to it again.

I keep hearing the same thing. Obviously just my opinion, but I like some space. I've always been of the school that what you don't play is just as important as what you do play.

The bass player and the drummer are pretty tight, and I find my self trying to block out the guitar so I can zero in on them. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I don't like the guitar player - I just think that there were alot of oportunities that he could have layed back a bit and let the rhythm section drive for a while. Again, my opinion, but I think the whole thing would have sounded more tastefull and the guitar playing would have had more impact.

I realize that they were booking as Robben Ford and the Blue Line, but the drummer and bass player are just as good as He is. 

I can't play anywhere near as well as He does, but I've seen alot of players who have had more impact with less talent by playing less.

Now this was '93, I am not that familiar with the man's work myself, but I bet his later work has more breathing room. Is this assumtion correct, or is this like his signature style?


Fell free to slap me if I'm wrong, I'm wrong alot and I find my writing style comes off as a little condensending (much more so that I actually am in person), but I'm trying hard to correct this.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Only other Robben Ford I could find...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZKaRcvqyq4


This ones from 2006:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02GgaPU7JPo


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just remember that the "good ol' days" were not actually all the good. Playing stuff like this was still very rare back then and we shouldn't hold this up as an example of how awesome MM used to be . . .

I've never really been able to dig this guy. Awesome chops but I find the music SO generic; I've heard this "guitar thing" a billion times before and it just seems completely tired to me. Not flaming anyone nor saying you're crazy for liking it. It just doesn't do anything for me.

TG


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Just remember that the "good ol' days" were not actually all the good. Playing stuff like this was still very rare back then and we shouldn't hold this up as an example of how awesome MM used to be . . .
> 
> I've never really been able to dig this guy. Awesome chops but I find the music SO generic; I've heard this "guitar thing" a billion times before and it just seems completely tired to me. Not flaming anyone nor saying you're crazy for liking it. It just doesn't do anything for me.
> 
> TG


Hey TG, I completely disagree with you, BUT I am really happy that you would post that. This is what make's this forum so great. Cheers, Mario. BTW, I still think Erica was hot!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mario said:


> Hey TG, I completely disagree with you, BUT I am really happy that you would post that. This is what make's this forum so great. Cheers, Mario. BTW, I still think Erica was hot!


Yep, to each their own. Nothing is more redundant than people arguing about "who rulz" (especially when we all know it's Neil Young None )

TG


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I'll have to stand up for Traynor Garnet here. That stuff just sounds like generic background music for shows on the Discovery Channel. I have no idea how people can get off on listening to it, but then again, I have no idea how people like Nickleback either. Or Inuit throat singing. Haha. :tongue: 

I definitely agree with the "you'll never see stuff like this on Much again" though. It's a shame how bland and teeny-bopper that channel has become. I know people that work there and they all agree. The channel is just out for numbers and money now, so they go for the broadest base they can attract. They days of hearing a wide variety of music on channels like Much and MTV are over. Everyone has a video now- it's mandatory, but when they started they were scrambling for content, which is why you'd see such contrasting music on there. 

And the personalities are gone. Instead of the Dan Gallaghers, Kim Clark Champnisses, Simon Evanses and Erica Ehms, there's a parade of generic, good looking early twentysomethings that know jack shit about music other than what they read from the teleprompter. As much as I found Steve Anthony an annoying idiot back when he was on, the dude looks like a genius compared to that Devon kid. I think that Rick Campanelli was the last of the VJs that gave a crap.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> I'll have to stand up for Traynor Garnet here. That stuff just sounds like generic background music for shows on the Discovery Channel. I have no idea how people can get off on listening to it, but then again, I have no idea how people like Nickleback either. Or Inuit throat singing. Haha. :tongue:
> 
> I definitely agree with the "you'll never see stuff like this on Much again" though. It's a shame how bland and teeny-bopper that channel has become. I know people that work there and they all agree. The channel is just out for numbers and money now, so they go for the broadest base they can attract. They days of hearing a wide variety of music on channels like Much and MTV are over. Everyone has a video now- it's mandatory, but when they started they were scrambling for content, which is why you'd see such contrasting music on there.
> 
> And the personalities are gone. Instead of the Dan Gallaghers, Kim Clark Champnisses, Simon Evanses and Erica Ehms, there's a parade of generic, good looking early twentysomethings that know jack shit about music other than what they read from the teleprompter. As much as I found Steve Anthony an annoying idiot back when he was on, the dude looks like a genius compared to that Devon kid. I think that Rick Campanelli was the last of the VJs that gave a crap.


If you are going to mention Rick then you also have to say George snufalufagus or what ever the heck is last name is.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, George was great, but he wasn't really much of a host by the end. Just did the news or whatever. You can tell that he really cares about music though. Smart dude.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I love Robben Ford..Good clip. He is an amazing player!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i wonder if he gave steven seagal his jacket back.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

WarrenG said:


> Erica Ehm. Mmmmmmmmm.


I was thinking the exact same thing. The only reason I ever tuned in.None


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think he plays pretty well. Its an instrumental, you gotta keep peoples interest.

Pretty cool Dumble tone, too. I'll bet it was loud (as EE says), a 100 watt Overdrive Special in a small studio. When Sonny Landreth was here in Ottawa a couple of years ago he played a 100 watt Dumble outside thru a Marshall 4X12, I was too close to hear the PA, and I was deaf for days.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

nine said:


> And the personalities are gone. Instead of the Dan Gallaghers, Kim Clark Champnisses, Simon Evanses and Erica Ehms, there's a parade of generic, good looking early twentysomethings that know jack shit about music other than what they read from the teleprompter. As much as I found Steve Anthony an annoying idiot back when he was on, the dude looks like a genius compared to that Devon kid. I think that Rick Campanelli was the last of the VJs that gave a crap.


I used to watch the New Music back in the early 80's with JD Roberts and Jeannie Beker. That was a great show, interviews with Joe Strummer, lots of new wave, metal. Daniel Richter was on that show later. 

Remember the simulcasts where they instructed you to tune your stereo to Chum FM, and place the speakers 5' on each side of the tv. :rockon:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> I used to watch the New Music back in the early 80's with JD Roberts and Jeannie Beker. That was a great show, interviews with Joe Strummer, lots of new wave, metal. Daniel Richter was on that show later.
> 
> Remember the simulcasts where they instructed you to tune your stereo to Chum FM, and place the speakers 5' on each side of the tv. :rockon:


Man, I remember all that too.. feeling old. Wasn't JD Roberts one of the original VJs? I remember he had a mullett and was into Van Halen.. hard to believe when you see him on CNN covering the White House these days..


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, JD Roberts did "Toronto Rocks", didn't he? I remember coming home after school to watch it every day.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

WarrenG said:


> Erica Ehm. Mmmmmmmmm.


Back in university we had one of those huge Erica Ehm but stop posters in our apartment. 

Ah the good old days of Much...Erica, Teresa Roncon with no underwear, and the other chick that hosted the Power Hour for a while...but her name eludes me...I think she's a programming manager or something with CITY TV now...


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> and the other chick that hosted the Power Hour for a while...but her name eludes me...I think she's a programming manager or something with CITY TV now...


Denise Donlon?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

All the youngins on the forum are wondering what the hell are we talking about.

:tongue:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Christopher Ward was also one of the original VJ's. Great songwriter, too.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> All the youngins on the forum are wondering what the hell are we talking about.


these subjects...I catch on very quickly :tongue:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

nine said:


> Denise Donlon?


Don't think so. Laurie Brown or something like that maybe? The old memory ain't what it used to be... :confused-smiley-010


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh yes- Laurie Brown was another cool one that by today's standards would be considered too geriatric to host a show on Much. 

"And coming up after the break, the new video by Justin Timbe..............MY HIP! I THINK IT'S BROKEN!"


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, you won't seen anything like that on Much these days. They're nothing but half hours canned programming now - basically MTV North. Their VJ's are a bunch of tools too.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

nine said:


> Yeah, JD Roberts did "Toronto Rocks", didn't he? I remember coming home after school to watch it every day.


Actually it was John Mahjor who did that show. He passed away this February from cancer.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, John Mahjor died??!! Man, I used to run home from school to watch Toronto Rocks. My friends and I would eagerly await each Wednesday for "mid-week metal"! The first time I saw Hendrix or Deep Purple was on Toronto Rocks (I remember John Mahjor saying, "metal heads, these are your roots." Then I laughed because I thought Hendrix and Purple SUCKED; two years later, when Iron Maiden no longer interested me, I couldn't get enough of either act). 

The entire video show format is quite unique. People a bit older than me were out of their teens and not really interested in video shows (I'm 35); people who are a bit younger had much music when they hit their teens (my girlfriend is 25 and doesn't remember video shows). 



Kenmac said:


> Actually it was John Mahjor who did that show. He passed away this Februrary from cancer.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Don't think so. Laurie Brown or something like that maybe? The old memory ain't what it used to be... :confused-smiley-010


Laurie Brown !!!!!!! That is who I was trying to think of. Now *SHE* was a babe !!!!!! Mario, you can have Erica. I'll take Laurie. She was a little more cerebrial than the others which just added to her sexiness.
There was an exhibition way back when by a photographer that included pix of Laurie when she was pregnant and nude. I saw one on TV and almost jumped through the screen. I wonder what happened to her. We all know Chris Ward is a very successful songwriter and JD is a right wing News talking head. Jeannie is her fashion self and Denis Donlon was head of Sony records Canada.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Laurie Brown !!!!!!! That is who I was trying to think of. Now *SHE* was a babe !!!!!! Mario, you can have Erica. I'll take Laurie. She was a little more cerebrial than the others which just added to her sexiness.
> There was an exhibition way back when by a photographer that included pix of Laurie when she was pregnant and nude. I saw one on TV and almost jumped through the screen. I wonder what happened to her. We all know Chris Ward is a very successful songwriter and JD is a right wing News talking head. Jeannie is her fashion self and Denis Donlon was head of Sony records Canada.


LOL, you got a deal Pete! BTW, I seem to recall a woman who used to host the French-Canadian video segment. Cannot remember her name, but she was hot!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Laurie Brown !!!!!!! I wonder what happened to her.


I see her from time to time on CBC news.

TG


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Wow, John Mahjor died??!! Man, I used to run home from school to watch Toronto Rocks. My friends and I would eagerly await each Wednesday for "mid-week metal"! The first time I saw Hendrix or Deep Purple was on Toronto Rocks (I remember John Mahjor saying, "metal heads, these are your roots." Then I laughed because I thought Hendrix and Purple SUCKED; two years later, when Iron Maiden no longer interested me, I couldn't get enough of either act).
> 
> The entire video show format is quite unique. People a bit older than me were out of their teens and not really interested in video shows (I'm 35); people who are a bit younger had much music when they hit their teens (my girlfriend is 25 and doesn't remember video shows).


I made a mistake, it was actually late January when he passed away. Here's a link to the Toronto Star article about him: http://www.thestar.com/News/article/174224


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

I remember seeing Vinnie Moore on Much Music back in the day. They had him playing for a bunch on school kids. It was awkward but he played good.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

mario said:


> LOL, you got a deal Pete! BTW, I seem to recall a woman who used to host the French-Canadian video segment. Cannot remember her name, but she was hot!


Dang it! I managed to remember Laurie Brown and now you have me scrounging the depths of my poor brain again! :confused-smiley-010 

Funny how I never liked all those Mitsou videos, but I seem to remember them for some reason...


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Laurie Brown !!!!!!! That is who I was trying to think of. Now *SHE* was a babe !!!!!! Mario, you can have Erica. I'll take Laurie. She was a little more cerebrial than the others which just added to her sexiness.


I second that...but if I could have them both... 



> There was an exhibition way back when by a photographer that included pix of Laurie when she was pregnant and nude. I saw one on TV and almost jumped through the screen. I wonder what happened to her. We all know Chris Ward is a very successful songwriter and JD is a right wing News talking head. Jeannie is her fashion self and Denis Donlon was head of Sony records Canada.


Oh my...I missed that one...my oh my...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay talk about synchronicity.
I'm at a meeting today for the Junos and who is our video segment producer ?????? Kim Clarke Champness !!!! Another old Much Alumnis. I told him how we were all ga-ga over Laurie and Erica in this thread and how You don't see stuff like you used to. He said..."Why do you think I got out" !!!!!


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool.... I can still remember his voice & accent after all these years!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Cool.... I can still remember his voice & accent after all these years!


Now that you mention it, it just popped into my head. LOL


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Now that you mention it, it just popped into my head. LOL


Me too! hah! 

Much was all downhill after Master T.


----------

